

Problem at my workplace - need suggestions. - Rudraa

I am facing an issue at my workplace. I am not able to get along with few of my coworkers. It annoys me and I don't know how to cope up with it.<p>Bugs in code are inevitable and the challenge I think is to resolve those issues as a team (I don't mean by sitting together all the time but just to approach it like a team player). Fun is to treat the code as if it belongs to everyone equally.<p>Quite lately, I got into a new project with a new set of coworkers and I find the approach of those coworkers a bit strange, at times annoying. Problem is, if there is any bug related to the piece of code that I wrote, few of my coworkers treat it as if its totally my responsibility to resolve it ( even if it means to change a line in properties file ). For instance, today it so happened that my coworker found a bug and she saw the error message in logs coming from the class that I wrote. Immediately without taking any efforts to debug the code, she turned back to me saying I need to get it resolved and get her moving. It gave me a feeling as if I am being a roadblocker to her. I didn't feel like we were looking at the code as a team. She raised hands as if 'that bug belongs to me and I should get back to her when its resolved'. As it turns out in the end, it was a small fix. It was not really a problem with the code but a change in the properties file she had to make according to a path on her machine. I almost feel as if I am spoon feeding my coworker.<p>Not sure if it made any sense to you but if you were in such a situation before then let me know what you did to cope up. I tried telling my coworkers in a calm manner but they don't seem to get it. This behavior has been repeating for couple of months now and I am finding it difficult to get along with others.
======
chmike
My feeling is that they don't enjoy programming or like the team. It is
unlikely you'll be able to change this.

